# camarades, attention



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Septembre 2005)

*Cochonnerie*
dehors ou cochonnerie dedans ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Dehors, dedans, peu importe tant qu'il y a cochonnerie


----------



## guytantakul (17 Septembre 2005)

Ben c'est souvent alternatif la cochonnerie, dehors, dedans, dehors, dedans, etc.


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

Dehors, dedans, mais j'aime tout dans le cochon...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

je deteste ces sondanges , 
seulement 3 cases pour une question aussi complexe !!!!!


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Dehors, dedans, mais j'aime tout dans le cochon...




Oui mais je préfère les moutons ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Septembre 2005)

Bah, du moment où on peut boire...   


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Septembre 2005)

Tant qu'il y a Cochonnerie....  
enfin, Dehors me semble judicieux...
mais dedans, on y est bien depuis tout a l'heure, le Gin-Redbull est bon et le Muscat aussi....
Tiens, me reboirais bien un Picon-Biere....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bah, du moment où on peut boire...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:





je me pose une question essentielle   

la femme sage va picoler , l'homme sage il va super picoler ....
qui va conduire ce soir la titine ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me pose une question essentielle
> 
> la femme sage va picoler , l'homme sage il va super picoler ....
> qui va conduire ce soir la titine ?





*Le grand intérêt *
d'habiter en centre ville
c'est que titine, ou plutôt ce vulgaire tas de bosses qu'elle est devenue à force de jouer des pare-chocs pour se garer, va rester bien tranquille garée dans son coin.
C'est bien connu, boire ou conduire, j'ai choisi.

Je porte un toast à ta santé Robertav !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien connu, boire ou conduire, j'ai choisi.




moi je choisis pas (je suis bien une femme non ?   )

moi je bois, bioman conduit !!


----------



## Talchan (17 Septembre 2005)

fait froid pour les cochonneries dehors   bon ok avec quelques verres ça devrait le faire   santé à tous


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Cochonnerie*
> dehors ou cochonnerie dedans ?



Nul ce sondage! 
Il manque l'item: les deux (voir les deux alternativement..   )


----------



## La SAGEsse (17 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il y a Cochonnerie....
> enfin, Dehors me semble judicieux...
> mais dedans, on y est bien depuis tout a l'heure, le Gin-Redbull est bon et le Muscat aussi....
> Tiens, me reboirais bien un Picon-Biere....




Tu sais, on va prendre le cabat et on va y mettre tout ce qu'on peut boire dedans, pas se soucis...

  :love:


----------



## Mac et Kette (17 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais, on va prendre le cabat et on va y mettre tout ce qu'on peut boire dedans, pas se soucis...
> 
> :love:



Alors
?!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Septembre 2005)

Mac et Kette a dit:
			
		

> Alors
> ?!



...  ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Septembre 2005)

*Y'a tout de même*
de sacrés schizophrènes sur Perpignan...



:affraid:


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me pose une question essentielle
> 
> la femme sage va picoler , l'homme sage il va super picoler ....
> qui va conduire ce soir la titine ?


On est à pied. Certes ils vont tituber, mais on est à pied !


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

Et merde 



			
				Machine à coups de boule a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.


----------



## Macounette (17 Septembre 2005)

Décidément, le week-end commence bien.


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, le week-end commence bien.


T'as pas idée, je te dis pas dans quel état ils sont tous, notamment Talchan, lepurfils, laSAGEsse (pas si sage du coup), stook et la bergère !


Tout le monde quoi 

Bon, donc le public a voté, on va dehors faire nos cochonneries  :love:

Si vous êtes sages, on postera des photos...




... peut-être  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (17 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas idée, je te dis pas dans quel état ils sont tous, notamment Talchan, lepurfils, laSAGEsse (pas si sage du coup), stook et la bergère !




C'est l'hôpital qui tire sur l'ambulance qui file vers la charité !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> On est à pied. Certes ils vont tituber, mais on est à pied !




et toi tu comptes les points  !!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Y'a tout de même*
> de sacrés schizophrènes sur Perpignan...
> 
> 
> ...



ho! l'autre ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'hôpital qui tire sur l'ambulance qui file vers la charité !



Pareil ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et toi tu comptes les points  !!!!!


Et je note les noms ! je dois justement m'entraîner à bannir des gens  






:love:


Les photos vont donner (et vont susciter des envies de ban...)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

en fin de compte j'ai votée 


*dedans* les photos !!!!!


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> en fin de compte j'ai votée
> 
> 
> *dedans* les photos !!!!!


Les photos de dedans, ce sera pour demain, personne n'est en état de poster des photos à cette heure et à ce degrés d'alcool !  Et si une photo compromettante de moi sort demain, je le bannis sur le champ  

Du coup, du fait du vote du public, on part faire des cochonneries dehors 

Merci à tous d'avoir voté et de nous avoir aidé à choisir ! :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

toutalheure j'ai dit dehors ... mais finalement dedans ...

et je m'en vais pleurer sur mon sort Taho! et Star ( et Stook  aussi ) ... je vous merde bande de vendus


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> toutalheure j'ai dit dehors ... mais finalement dedans ...
> 
> et je m'en vais pleurer sur mon sort Taho! et Star ( et Stook  aussi ) ... je vous merde bande de vendus



Alors que nous on pense à toi et qu'on t'aime :love:

Après, stook, il est dans un état


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Alors que nous on pense à toi et qu'on t'aime :love:
> 
> Après, stook, il est dans un état


mais moi aussi je vous aime ... c'est bien ça le problème    ...   ..


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

Et malgré le vote du public, on reste sur notre première idée, on va dehors

PS pour le purfilsdelsagesse : change de clavier, le tien est trop dur !  :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> mais moi aussi je vous aime ... c'est bien ça le problème    ...   ..


on en reparle la semaine prochaine ! :rateau: :love:


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> on en reparle la semaine prochaine ! :rateau: :love:


non j'ai décidé de boycotter et de ne pas venir finalement


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Et malgré le vote du public, on reste sur notre première idée, on va dehors
> 
> PS pour le purfilsdelsagesse : change de clavier, le tien est trop dur !  :rateau:





vous etes fous !!!!!      
il ne fait pas froid par chez vous !!!!!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 



PS pour le purfilsdelsagesse : pique de l'huile ce soir au resto !!!


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous etes fous !!!!!
> il ne fait pas froid par chez vous !!!!!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...


c'est le sud ... y fait pas froid 

à paris y fait froid ... moi j'ai eu froid ce soir ... et personne pour me réchauffer


----------



## Taho! (17 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> vous etes fous !!!!!
> il ne fait pas froid par chez vous !!!!!  :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...


Si il fait frais, même à Nîmes ! ça réveille !


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Si il fait frais, même à Nîmes ! ça réveille !



Tu parles Charles... un vent à décorner les b½ufs...     acccrochez vous donc bien aux cornes...


 à TOutes et TOus...  y aprovechan...  :love: 

Viva el Toro...


----------



## maiwen (17 Septembre 2005)

euh ... :rose: j'ai un truc à dire :rose:

le pur fils il fait peur un peu :affraid: :rose:


----------



## pim (18 Septembre 2005)

Y'a du beau monde dans le coin 



			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> à TOutes et TOus...



Idem, à toutes et tous


----------



## toys (18 Septembre 2005)

on y est bien dedans quand même.


----------



## House M.D. (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> euh ... :rose: j'ai un truc à dire :rose:
> 
> le pur fils il fait peur un peu :affraid: :rose:


 Mais il est nickel le pur fils, il est sage lui !       :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Septembre 2005)

mais c'est du n'importe quoi......
vivement les photos.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Alors que nous on pense à toi et qu'on t'aime :love:
> 
> Après, stook, il est dans un état



oui, c'est ça, c'est ça....j'ai des ^preuves....


----------



## illovae (18 Septembre 2005)

moi j'ai répondu en pensant que c'était sur le sexe quoi ! Vous préférez dedans ou dehors !





==> dehors, dans un parc par exemple, arf ! 




[==> La sortie ? Par là ? ... oui, oui, je sors  ]


----------



## La mouette (18 Septembre 2005)

Partout ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2005)

vu l'heure qu'il a posté le dernier fetard (  stock  )
je presume que on ne le verra pas avant la fin d'aprem    


alors, les cochonneries , dedans ou dehors ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2005)

Je possède quelques éléments sonores très compromettants pour un modérateur tout neuf de ce forum. Je vais réfléchir à quelle fin je vais bien pouvoir les utiliser.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je possède quelques éléments sonores très compromettants pour un modérateur tout neuf de ce forum. Je vais réfléchir à quelle fin je vais bien pouvoir les utiliser.




reflechi pas, balance       


dis, comment tu as eu l'enregistrement ?   
tu faisais partie de la joyeuse bande ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> reflechi pas, balance



Ça n'est pas mon genre... 



			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> dis, comment tu as eu l'enregistrement ?
> tu faisais partie de la joyeuse bande ?



M'aurait-on téléporté à l'insu de mon plein gré durant mon sommeil... :mouais:


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je possède quelques éléments sonores très compromettants pour un modérateur tout neuf de ce forum. Je vais réfléchir à quelle fin je vais bien pouvoir les utiliser.


tiens moi j'ai pas pensé à enregistrer   :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Septembre 2005)

*Même pas mal*
au crâne !





 
 :rateau:


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Même pas mal*
> au crâne !
> 
> 
> ...


et la voix ... elle va ?  pas un peu ... euh ... non ?    :affraid: 


:traumatizaid:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Même pas mal*
> au crâne !
> 
> 
> ...



Ton surnom c'est l'alambic, non?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et la voix ... elle va ?  pas un peu ... euh ... non ?    :affraid:
> :traumatizaid:




*cassée ?*
bah, comme mes neurones


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *cassée ?*
> bah, comme mes neurones


ce que je me demande c'est si ... c'était juste hier soir ... ou si c'est permanent ... indélébile ... complètement foutu ... irrécupérable ... tu vois  ?  :rateau:   

cela dit je crois avoir la réponse


----------



## La mouette (18 Septembre 2005)

Y a une question ? :mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## lumai (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> tiens moi j'ai pas pensé à enregistrer   :affraid:


 
Moi j'ai pas pu... Je l'ai eu en live le message... :sleep:
D'ailleurs depuis mon mobile marche plus :affraid:


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai pas pu... Je l'ai eu en live le message... :sleep:
> D'ailleurs depuis mon mobile marche plus :affraid:


bah voui moi pareil au téléphone mais y'a un truc pour enregistrer 

je vois qu'ils ont appelé tout macgé


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2005)

heureusement non


----------



## Spyro (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je vois qu'ils ont appelé tout macgé


Ouf ils ont pas mon numéro !


----------



## dool (18 Septembre 2005)

heureusement non ! BIS !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ils ont pas mon numéro !



tu ne perds rien pour attendre...


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

Je ne ferais aucun commentaire sur ces jeunes qui ne savent pas tenir l'alcool !


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je ne ferais aucun commentaire sur ces jeunes qui ne savent pas tenir l'alcool !


hum ... tu te considères comme un vieux toi ?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ils ont pas mon numéro !




On t'aura la prochaine fois !  yfydwtrd


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On t'aura la prochaine fois !  yfydwtrd


si vous voulez son numéro vous m'appelez je vous le donne  :rateau:   

alors star des problème de dislexie digitale ? ( c'est bien comme ça qu'on dit pour les doigts ?  )


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> On t'aura la prochaine fois !  yfydwtrd




La dernière partie de ce message est dû à une intervention impromptue du Taho! ... Le pauvre il est pas en forme ...


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La dernière partie de ce message est dû à une intervention impromptue du Taho! ... Le pauvre il est pas en forme ...


c'est vrai ... vous êtes si proches  :mouais:  :hein: j'en ai encore ces bruits en tête   :affraid:


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ... vous êtes si proches  :mouais:  :hein: j'en ai encore ces bruits en tête   :affraid:




Oui et encore t'as pas les images ... Mais je laisse ton imagination faire le travail ...


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et encore t'as pas les images ... Mais je laisse ton imagination faire le travail ...


hum ... non ... rien enfait


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oui ... et tu sais comme elle est fertile cette imagination  :rose:   :affraid:



On est d'accord ...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hum ... non ... rien enfait




Trop tard ..


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui et encore t'as pas les images ... Mais je laisse ton imagination faire le travail ...


Et pour ceux qui ont pas d'imagination? Les photos vont êtres publiées???


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Trop tard ..


hurmpf c'est mal de citer des post édités  :rose: 

et puis tais-toi tu me fais flooder


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> hurmpf c'est mal de citer des post édités  :rose:
> 
> et puis tais-toi tu me fais flooder


as-tu vraiment besoin de lui ? :mouais: 

Merci à tous ceux qui ont voté et qui nous ont permis de savoir ce qu'on devait faire hier soir :love: et du coup d'avoir un peu participé à notre soirée !

Par contre, ce matin, je ne vois plus mon téléphone du même ½il...


----------



## lumai (18 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ceux qui ont pas d'imagination? Les photos vont êtres publiées???



Oui... et avant 17h ce serait parfait !


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui... et avant 17h ce serait parfait !


Il faut voir avec les ayant-droits  moi, j'avais les mains trop pleines hier pour tenir un appareil photo


----------



## House M.D. (18 Septembre 2005)

J'ai pas eu l'honneur... C'est quoi ces infidèlités Taho!????


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il faut voir avec les ayant-droits  moi, j'avais les mains trop pleines hier pour tenir un appareil photo




*N'empêche que ce midi*
je les trouve bien vides...


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> as-tu vraiment besoin de lui ? :mouais:


tsss 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous ceux qui ont voté et qui nous ont permis de savoir ce qu'on devait faire hier soir :love: et du coup d'avoir un peu participé à notre soirée !


tu dis ça rien que pour nous dégouter d'avoir raté des choses pareilles ( enfin c'est ptet mieux finalement  ) 



			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, ce matin, je ne vois plus mon téléphone du même ½il...



 c'est drôle ... le mien non plus :affraid:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Septembre 2005)

*C'est l'heure*
de se resservir un Picon.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *C'est l'heure*
> de se resservir un Picon.



En effet car: Ya pas d'heure pour en buvé du Picon de berger


----------



## House M.D. (18 Septembre 2005)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> En effet car: Ya pas d'heure pour en buvé du Picon de berger


 De Justin Picon? :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Septembre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui... et avant 17h ce serait parfait !



etant donné l'etat du photographe...
je vous prierais de patienter jusqu'a 20h00 environ voir demain...
nous sommes desolé de ne pouvoir acceder a votre requete en temps et en heure...



pitin®...suis encore bourré...
1heure pour trouver les photos sur mon Book........


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pitin®...suis encore bourré...
> 1heure pour trouver les photos sur mon Book........


Je confirme


----------



## Macounette (18 Septembre 2005)

Eh bien on attend ça avec impatience. 

Pour les beuveries, ici, on va être servi : reprise des cours demain dans une ville estudiantine... belge de surcroît


----------



## stephane6646 (18 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'il y a Cochonnerie....
> enfin, Dehors me semble judicieux...
> mais dedans, on y est bien depuis tout a l'heure, le Gin-Redbull est bon et le Muscat aussi....
> Tiens, me reboirais bien un Picon-Biere....



Comment peut-on avaler du redbull???  On ne doit pas dormir apres un tel mélange (une cochonnerie?)  ... et l'estomac doit morfler... ...courage..je ne voudrai pas etre celui/celle qui te guidera vers la cuvette... courage...


----------



## pim (18 Septembre 2005)

Est-ce qu'il est possible d'enregistrer le son d'un téléphone bluetooth sur mon Mac ? Parce que je viens de découvrir (en allumant mon portable) un message qui mérite un archivage   

On sais jamais, ça pourrait servir


----------



## r0rk4l (18 Septembre 2005)

Dans plusieurs même...à Liège aussi!


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Septembre 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Comment peut-on avaler du redbull???  On ne doit pas dormir apres un tel mélange (une cochonnerie?)  ... et l'estomac doit morfler... ...courage..je ne voudrai pas etre celui/celle qui te guidera vers la cuvette... courage...



Personne n' a vomi, par contre, y'en a qui on marché dans la M....


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Comment peut-on avaler du redbull???  On ne doit pas dormir apres un tel mélange (une cochonnerie?)  ... et l'estomac doit morfler... ...courage..je ne voudrai pas etre celui/celle qui te guidera vers la cuvette... courage...



Si si je t'assure ça passe très bien !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> etant donné l'etat du photographe...
> je vous prierais de patienter jusqu'a 20h00 environ voir demain...
> nous sommes desolé de ne pouvoir acceder a votre requete en temps et en heure...



Y a quand même du tri à faire ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Personne n' a vomi, par contre, y'en a qui on marché dans la M....




ça porte chance.........


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il est possible d'enregistrer le son d'un téléphone bluetooth sur mon Mac ? Parce que je viens de découvrir (en allumant mon portable) un message qui mérite un archivage
> 
> On sais jamais, ça pourrait servir



tu mets le haut parleur et tu enregistres avec QT....
sinon, demande a iMax, il a l'habitude de la faire avec les messages d'un prof d'anglais suisse.......


ps: il est vrai que j'aimerai bien entendre ça en etant clair....


Bon, suis arrivé..........
Bise et merci a tous...


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça porte chance.........



C'était le pied gauche ?


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: il est vrai que j'aimerai bien entendre ça en etant clair....
> 
> 
> Bon, suis arrivé..........
> Bise et merci a tous...



Si je me souviens bien c'est pas du joli ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Septembre 2005)

Le frigo:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Septembre 2005)

*Oooooooooooh amour*
mon doux, mon tendre, mon meeeeerveilleux amoooour.

Ah non, c'est monsieur Brel qui chante à l'instant ceci dans le port d'Amsterdam entourés de marins qui se mouchent dans lés étoiles et qui pissent comme il pleure, tout ça quoi.


Comme toujours.
Au hasard.


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

La vue de ce frigo plein t'est insupportable maintenant qu'il est vide ?


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> La vue de ce frigo plein t'est insupportable maintenant qu'il est vide ?


Attends, on a déjà eu une photo !


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Attends, on a déjà eu une photo !



C'est vrai ....


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ça porte chance.........


..........


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Septembre 2005)

Arrivée de nôtre chére bergére! :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Septembre 2005)

Le premier verre d'une longue série...


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Le premier verre d'une longue série...


 
La balance, c'est pour mesurer le taux d'alcoolémie en masse?


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Septembre 2005)

Toujours accompagnée de sa bonne humeur. :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Septembre 2005)

Notre beau Stook, qui a une grosse faim.


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Septembre 2005)

Taho! :love:


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Taho! :love:


:rose: :rose: :love: :rose: :rose:



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La SAGEsse.


----------



## maiwen (18 Septembre 2005)

Les yeux qui font la météo    :love:


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et enfin, celui qui a les plus beaux yeux du monde:


Oui, sauf que là j'ai un coquard à cause du pur fils !


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer, Talchan et Taho!
Mais où sont vos verres ??? :love:


----------



## Nobody (18 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Stargazer, Talchan et Taho!
> Mais où sont vos verres ??? :love:


 
Ils sont sur un podium? Il a gagné quoi Taho! ?



Et shit:


> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à La SAGEsse.


​


----------



## La SAGEsse (18 Septembre 2005)

.........


----------



## Macounette (18 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il est possible d'enregistrer le son d'un téléphone bluetooth sur mon Mac ? Parce que je viens de découvrir (en allumant mon portable) un message qui mérite un archivage
> 
> On sais jamais, ça pourrait servir


Si j'avais reçu un tel message, j'aurais su comment faire.  mais personne n'a pensé à moi      

un peu plus sérieusement : cool les photos, mais "innocentes" quand même...  on veut voir du sang !


----------



## Taho! (18 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais reçu un tel message, j'aurais su comment faire.  mais personne n'a pensé à moi
> 
> un peu plus sérieusement : cool les photos, mais "innocentes" quand même...  on veut voir du sang !


Heu, si on a pensé à toi (aidez-moi les gars) et puis je sais plus pourquoi on ne t'as pas appelé... bizarre ça !

les photos avec du sang, faudra payer !


----------



## pim (18 Septembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais reçu un tel message, j'aurais su comment faire.  mais personne n'a pensé à moi



Vu qu'il date de 4 heures du mat, je ne sais pas si tu dois mettre    ou    par rapport au fait de ne pas recevoir un tel message


----------



## Macounette (18 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'il date de 4 heures du mat, je ne sais pas si tu dois mettre    ou    par rapport au fait de ne pas recevoir un tel message


Bah, mon téléphone portable ne dort pas dans la même chambre que moi, ... c'est fait pour !


----------



## WebOliver (18 Septembre 2005)

Petit jeu pour finir ce dimanche en beauté... remettez les extraits dans l'ordre chronologique du samedi soir; et, challenge subsidiaire: saurez-vous retrouvez les noms de ces sinistres personnages...

*1 

5 *
*4 *
* 2  * _8_

*  3 6 7* ​


----------



## Stargazer (18 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Heu, si on a pensé à toi (aidez-moi les gars) et puis je sais plus pourquoi on ne t'as pas appelé... bizarre ça !
> 
> les photos avec du sang, faudra payer !



Oui moi non plus je sais plus pourquoi ....

Sinon oui pour les autres va falloir payer très cher ... Et être majeur !


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Septembre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Vu qu'il date de 4 heures du mat, je ne sais pas si tu dois mettre    ou    par rapport au fait de ne pas recevoir un tel message



 


bon, un petit avant-gout en attendant la galerie....mais trier 344 photos...c'est dur....surtout avec ma tete qui crie: au lit....au lit.....
enfin....voila....

1) *la sortie de l'equipe...*






2) *l'equipe au complet...*






3) *Tom Sawyer, c'est l'amerique, le symbole de la liberté, il est né sur les bords du fleuve Mississippi, Tom Sawyer c'est pour nous tous un ami.*




(pourquoi celle là, je ne peux la mettre a l'endroit....?....)





enfin.....voila...344 comme ça...mais en pire....bien pire....


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Petit jeu pour finir ce dimanche en beauté... remettez les extraits dans l'ordre chronologique du samedi soir; et, challenge subsidiaire: saurez-vous retrouvez les noms de ces sinistres personnages...
> 
> *1
> 
> ...




holalalalalallalalalla.......
j'adore le 4eme.....


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> holalalalalallalalalla.......
> j'adore le 4eme.....



Si il ne devait en rester qu'un ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si il ne devait en rester qu'un ...



je crois qu'on doit lui tirer le chapeau....entre son jeu de la bouteille, la bataille de biere, le cocard de Taho! et ce message...
LePürFils gagne son titre de Aperateur du forum....


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'on doit lui tirer le chapeau....entre son jeu de la bouteille, la bataille de biere, le cocard de Taho! et ce message...
> LePürFils gagne son titre de Aperateur du forum....



Oui en effet ! Personne ne lui arrive à la cheville ... Enfin sauf quand ça cheville arrive à la hauteur de quelqu'un !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui en effet ! Personne ne lui arrive à la cheville ... Enfin sauf quand ça cheville arrive à la hauteur de quelqu'un !



tiens, j'ai des photos tres tres tres tres tres tres tres tres tres tres tres tres tres compromettantes de ce cher fils....


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, j'ai des photos tres tres tres tres tres tres tres tres tres tres tres tres tres compromettantes de ce cher fils....



Est-ce bien raisonnable un soir de pleine lune comme ça ...?


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce bien raisonnable un soir de pleine lune comme ça ...?



_vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Stargazer._



allez, bonne nuit....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2005)

Ceux-là ont choisi : c'est dehors.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Septembre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *4 *





*Citoyens, vous devez savoir *
tous les jours, cachés parmi vous, dans la foule des inconnus, dans la rue, dans le métro, sur votre lieu de travail, chez vous même, se cachent de grands malades qui restent en liberté fermement décidés à sévir pour toujours plus de déconnade.
Le danger semble relativement limité mais nous préférons lancer cette mise en garde dans l'éventualité où vous seriez amenés à en croiser.


 :affraid: 
 :hosto: 

 :modo:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Citoyens, vous devez savoir *
> tous les jours, cachés parmi vous, dans la foule des inconnus, dans la rue, dans le métro, sur votre lieu de travail, chez vous même, se cachent de grands malades qui restent en liberté fermement décidés à sévir pour toujours plus de déconnade.
> Le danger semble relativement limité mais nous préférons lancer cette mise en garde dans l'éventualité où vous seriez amenés à en croiser.
> 
> ...






*Mouhahahahahahahahahahahahaha! arrete, je suis plié.....*
(ha non, c'est pas moi!)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

>



*Comme quoi*
même sans cubi ni piscine y'a moyen de rigoler !


----------



## macelene (19 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Comme quoi*
> même sans cubi ni piscine y'a moyen de rigoler !



et qui a dit le contraire...?     

Suffit de vous lire pour se fendre la pêche...  aussi


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et qui a dit le contraire...?
> 
> Suffit de vous lire pour se fendre la pêche...  aussi



se fendre la peche....peut etre mais nous avons souffert durant ces quelques heures....faut pas croire, d'ailleurs, les chutes furent nombreuse.....
d'ailleurs vous saviez qu'un modo se doit de ne jamais perdre son Popol'Style malgré une dure chute...sur une bergere....? incroyable, non...?


----------



## macelene (19 Septembre 2005)

*Bougez pas j'arrive...     *​


----------



## semac (19 Septembre 2005)

ben tout !!
dedans, dehors, dedans, dehors, dedans, dehors, dedans, dehors, dedans, dehors... pffiiouuuuut :rose: 

 :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bougez pas j'arrive...     *



on t'attends....


_Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macelene._ :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (19 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bougez pas j'arrive...     *


Belle Bête


----------



## krystof (19 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> _Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir à macelene._ :love:  :love:



Frappant de vérité


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> se fendre la peche....peut etre mais nous avons souffert durant ces quelques heures....faut pas croire, d'ailleurs, les chutes furent nombreuse.....
> d'ailleurs vous saviez qu'un modo se doit de ne jamais perdre son Popol'Style malgré une dure *chute...sur une bergere....*? incroyable, non...?



J'en ai encore mal partout .....


----------



## macelene (19 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Frappant de vérité



encore un  truc, frappé au coin du bon sens...


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai encore mal partout .....




j'en connais un autre..........et le cocardeux...? comment qu'il va........
je le vois bien Samedi sous le pommier avec son bô cocard.....
venez chez pomme grenette, si si, on est gentil...n'ayez pas peur....syouplé......je vous tapperai pas.....viendez....


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Septembre 2005)

Ca y est, c'est le grand vide chez moi, Talchan vient de partir. 
Je suis toute seule avec des souvenirs pleins la tête et un reste de douleur aux abdos d'avoir trop ri...
Merci à tous d'être venu. :love::love::love:

Et encore une autre:


----------



## Stargazer (19 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, c'est le grand vide chez moi, Talchan vient de partir.
> Je suis toute seule avec des souvenirs pleins la tête et un reste de douleur aux abdos d'avoir trop ri...
> Merci à tous d'être venu. :love::love::love:



T'inquiète on en fera bien d'autres ! 

Et merci à toi de nous avoir reçu :love:


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Septembre 2005)

son verre même en gonflant son matelas...

Talchan, heureusement que tu avais bien gonfler l'autre, Taho à été protégé de quelques bleus supplementaires ...


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Septembre 2005)

L'effet red chez Taho!


----------



## Hurrican (19 Septembre 2005)

Bon, si je comprends bien, faut qu'on prévoit solide pour l'AES Jurassienne quoi !


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Septembre 2005)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si je comprends bien, faut qu'on prévoit solide pour l'AES Jurassienne quoi !




Je ne te mets pas la pression, mais ceci n'est pas un AES......  
nos AES...sont bien bien pire...
ceci n'etait qu'un entrainement....


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Septembre 2005)

Tout les moyens sont bon...


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Septembre 2005)

L'effet bull:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Tout les moyens sont bon...




a qui sont destiné tous ces post-it ????


----------



## Hurrican (19 Septembre 2005)

Aux voyeurs !


----------



## La SAGEsse (19 Septembre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> a qui sont destiné tous ces post-it ????



Et bien, à ceux qui ont mangé dehors, voyons...


----------



## maiwen (19 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> j'en connais un autre..........et le cocardeux...? comment qu'il va........
> je le vois bien Samedi sous le pommier avec son bô cocard.....
> venez chez pomme grenette, si si, on est gentil...n'ayez pas peur....syouplé......je vous tapperai pas.....viendez....


on le voit pas tant que ça son cocard finalement   

par contre le genoux il a un peu du mal  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (19 Septembre 2005)

Un cocard ? C'est une habitude alors ! J'ai malencontreusement poché l'½il d'un euh... habitué lors de la derniere rencontre à laquelle j'ai participé.

Cool, vivement vendredi !


----------



## Talchan (19 Septembre 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Bougez pas j'arrive...     *​



quand je pense qu'en plus t'arrives avec la nourriture


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

Tiens, j'ai ete long....(oui, mais pour recuperer aussi...)
enfin, voila une petite Galerie pour commencer...
y a pas tout....mais tout n'est pas montrable.....autant a cause du photographe que......  
Enfin...


ps: vous pouvez aussi la retrouver en cliquant sur l'APN qui est dans ma signature....


----------



## Stargazer (22 Septembre 2005)

C'est pas trop tôt !   

T'as trié comme il fallait au moins ..? 

Edith : Ah oui j'avais mal lu ton post ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas trop tôt !
> 
> T'as trié comme il fallait au moins ..?
> 
> Edith : Ah oui j'avais mal lu ton post ...



oui, j'ai bien trié....de 344 il n'en reste que 33....mais je garde les comprometantes pour moi...


----------



## Stargazer (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, j'ai bien trié....de 344 il n'en reste que 33....mais je garde les comprometantes pour moi...



Oui garde ta langue dans ta poche ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui garde ta langue dans ta poche ...



entre autre.....
et puis pour Sonny aussi....


----------



## Stargazer (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> entre autre.....
> et puis pour Sonny aussi....



J'ai failli (seulement ) l'oublier celle-là ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

c'est clair.....


bon, je repette....Galerie!


----------



## La SAGEsse (22 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> c'est clair.....
> 
> 
> bon, je repette....Galerie!



Merci pour cette superbe galerie, quels souvenirs...:love: 

*Superbe aussi la langue de Talchan mais ou sont les autres, hein???  
:mouais: Bon, d'accord, je n'insiste pas...


----------



## guytantakul (22 Septembre 2005)

Oui, mais bon, j'ai vu les photos, et à part Taho et StarBergère, vous faites peine à voir  !

Il faut manger un peu plus les enfants, que diable, alors quoi... Un petit effort, non ?

Allez, tous avec moi : une cuillérée pour euh... TheBig ? une cuillérée pour euh... Doquéville ?


PS : je plaisante, hein... c'est parce que j'ai pris pas mal de kilos ces temps-ci


----------



## Hurrican (22 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> PS : je plaisante, hein... c'est parce que j'ai pris pas mal de kilos ces temps-ci


C'est parce que tu manges mal ! 
Ou alors que tu manges trop bien. Comme moi. :love:
J'ai 5 kilos à perdre... Entrainement judo intensif, et dans 3 mois... la ligne mon gars ! :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Septembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette superbe galerie, quels souvenirs...:love:
> 
> *Superbe aussi la langue de Talchan mais ou sont les autres, hein???
> :mouais: Bon, d'accord, je n'insiste pas...



les autres quoi...?......  
je vois pas....


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)

Il ne s'est rien passé de plus que ce que vous avez vu sur les photos  Ò


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> les autres quoi...?......
> je vois pas....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

>



siffle, siffle, tu as bien raison....


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> siffle, siffle, tu as bien raison....



Je commence quand même à fatiguer des lèvres ..


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

Et vous etes deja rentré.....ben, fut bien courte cette bouffe...
moi qui attendais mon court d'anglais....
enfin, j'ai quand meme eu mon prof prefere en ligne (mais en francais) grace a Taho!....:love:...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Et vous etes deja rentré.....ben, fut bien courte cette bouffe...
> moi qui attendais mon court d'anglais....
> enfin, j'ai quand meme eu mon prof prefere en ligne (mais en francais) grace a Taho!....:love:...



Ca faut voir avec le gérant chapoté c'est lui qui réglera cette histoire ..


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

*Bon mes cochons*
un brin plus à l'arrache que le camarade Stook

Voici une petite sélection des photos prises de notre côté.


----------



## AOSTE (23 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il ne s'est rien passé de plus que ce que vous avez vu sur les photos  Ò



Bon début pour des cochonneries ! 
Taho si toi tu n?as plus de souvenir, cela ne doit pas être le cas de la victime, que Bergère porte avec enthousiasme 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## rezba (23 Septembre 2005)

Mes chéris, un peu d'attention matutinale.

Aujourd'hui, le *mot du jour*, qu'il vous faut répéter à toute occasion sur le stand du pommier ou ailleurs, et _particulièrement si vous êtes en présence de Roberto_, est :


:love: wacom elle est bonne :love:

 Je vous remercie de votre collaboration.

Votre dévoué rezba.

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2005)

ouais, le sondage aurait dû être : "cochonnerie devant ou cochonnerie derrière" !  Mais bon, qu'importe... dans le cochon, tout est de toute façon bon


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon mes cochons*
> un brin plus à l'arrache que le camarade Stook




enfin..........
bon, alors oui, j'ai laissé du vin......mea culpa.....je le referai plus....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> enfin..........
> bon, alors oui, j'ai laissé du vin......mea culpa.....je le referai plus....




*J'ai brisé des amitiés*
pour beaucoup moins que ça...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'ai brisé des amitiés*
> pour beaucoup moins que ça...













...


----------



## Stargazer (23 Septembre 2005)

AOSTE a dit:
			
		

> Bon début pour des cochonneries !
> Taho si toi tu n?as plus de souvenir, cela ne doit pas être le cas de la victime, que Bergère porte avec enthousiasme



Je tiens à signaler que la victime c'est le Taho!


----------



## Hurrican (23 Septembre 2005)

Z'êtes pas des enfants sages, hein ! 
Je sais pas si le père noël va passer cette année. :hein:
Je crois qu'il va se faire un cadeau rien que pour lui tiens. Après tout c'est son pognon au père noël.  :love:


----------



## Taho! (23 Septembre 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Oui garde ta langue dans ta poche ...




*Mieux vaut DTP*
que DTC...


----------



## Talchan (23 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon mes cochons*
> un brin plus à l'arrache que le camarade Stook
> 
> Voici une petite sélection des photos prises de notre côté.


je débarque là  pas mal du tout ces photos, ouf j'suis pas la seule dont on voit la langue on s'est bien marré de très bons souvenirs


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Je commence quand même à fatiguer des lèvres ..



Je ne voudrais pas insister mais, ta langue aussi doit être fatiguée ... :love:


----------



## Taho! (24 Septembre 2005)

Autant le purfils a pris son pied tout le week-end, autant moi je l'ai pris dans le visage !


----------



## mado (26 Septembre 2005)

Camarades sudistes,
La septimanie n'existe plus, l'Empereur du Lez l'a dit 

Va y'avoir une fête à Perpignan pour célébrer l'héroïque résistance ?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Mieux vaut DTP*
> que DTC...



Pas d'accord ! Les poches, c'est plein de poussière - beurk !  :hein:


----------



## playaman (26 Septembre 2005)

... Je viens d'écouter mes messages telephoniques, oui je sais y'en avait de plus d'une semaine   

Merci pour le votre, écrouler a entendre vos voix plus vraiment capable d'articuler     

Gros bisous les metteurs de Ouaïe  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (26 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> ... Je viens d'écouter mes messages telephoniques, oui je sais y'en avait de plus d'une semaine
> 
> Merci pour le votre, écrouler a entendre vos voix plus vraiment capable d'articuler
> 
> Gros bisous les metteurs de Ouaïe  :love:



L'articulation est difficile quand on a le verre aux lèvres ...


----------



## playaman (26 Septembre 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> L'articulation est difficile quand on a le verre aux lèvres ...




... Tant que c'est pas les dents du fond qui baignent


----------



## guytantakul (26 Septembre 2005)

Vivent les petits baigneurs !


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Septembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Camarades sudistes,
> La septimanie n'existe plus, l'Empereur du Lez l'a dit
> 
> Va y'avoir une fête à Perpignan pour célébrer l'héroïque résistance ?





on est les plus forts....

(petit rappel...)


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Septembre 2005)

playaman a dit:
			
		

> Gros bisous les metteurs de Ouaïe  :love:



Toi aussi, l'ami, gros Bisous....:love::love::love:....
A bientot dans le coin peut etre....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (26 Septembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> on est les plus forts....
> 
> (petit rappel...)



Vive la Gothie alors


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Septembre 2005)

*Voici de quoi*
calmer un peu les ardeurs contestataires de Stouc


----------



## Taho! (29 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Autant le purfils a pris son pied tout le week-end, autant moi je l'ai pris dans le visage !


Et voilà ce que ça a donné le lendemain !


----------



## guytantakul (29 Septembre 2005)

Rhôo, mais y'a rien !  
Demande à Maousse ce que c'est qu'un vrai coup dans l'½il 

La je me la raconte, mais sur le moment, j'étais pas si fier... Gros bisous mon cher Maousse


----------

